# My Outdoor Grow



## ÃÂ®ÂªZÂ¥ ÃÃÂ®




----------



## MarPassion

Cool. 

Thanks for posting the pics.

Is that your current grow? Where do you live that you can grow at this time of year?


----------



## cincy boy

Thats what i was thinking mar where im at its cold as **** but those plants look awsome   good job


----------



## ÃÂ®ÂªZÂ¥ ÃÃÂ®

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics.
> 
> Is that your current grow? Where do you live that you can grow at this time of year?


I live in the carib,where is always nice and sunny.On monday I,ll put some other pics of other tree,s and how I do my thing


----------



## Weeddog

must be nice.  i hear hawaii is also really nice year round.  nice looking buds


----------



## cincy boy

Crazy Air were you growing those in the ground or in a pot


----------



## ÃÂ®ÂªZÂ¥ ÃÃÂ®

cincy boy said:
			
		

> Crazy Air were you growing those in the ground or in a pot



Yes I begin in pots and transplant them about 3 times before I put them to flower. I transplant them in the ground when I put them to flower.

Most of them are clones.


----------



## cincy boy

Do you grow them indoors at first and then bring them out to flower?


----------



## MarPassion

What about light cycles? It must be changing or am i wrong? Flowering start from less then 18 hours light, so how is that in the Carib?  How long does one grow takes you there?

Thanks for the answers


----------



## MarPassion

BTW, it's snowing here on my birthday today! I never really had this happen in my life. Prett cool! but I prefer summer.


----------



## Weeddog

Happy birthday MarPassion, i guess that snow is your birthday present.


----------



## cincy boy

Happy birthday Marpassion how old are you


----------



## ÃÂ®ÂªZÂ¥ ÃÃÂ®

Most Of Them Are Clones ,what I Do Is Give Sunlight All Daylong And In The Night I Put Them Under A Light About 1200 Watts So That They Don,t Start Flowering And Also That They Can Receive Hight.after Hat I Put Them To Flower. I Also Would Like To See Some Pics Of You Guys Production.


----------



## ÃÂ®ÂªZÂ¥ ÃÃÂ®

Marpassion I Wish I Could E-mail You ,what We Call A Spliff But Anyway Nuff Respect And Happy B-day


----------



## cincy boy

1200 watts what kind of light


----------



## MarPassion

Today we have a record of snow fall for this time of year in about 35 years. Nice pressent for my birthday eh?   I'm now 33! 

Crazy Air, you can mail me through the forum if that's what you mean.

I'm not growing at the moment, and haven't done it for some years now. I can go to the shop and buy myself whatever I like, I'm from Holland so that's easy.

I will be growing outdoor this season because I like that. I have moved to a new place and have a garden which has a lot of sunshine all day round, so, this is the reason I'm going to plant some seeds.


----------



## cincy boy

have you decided what strain your going to use?


----------



## MarPassion

Who me?  I'm going for Purple Power from Nirvana because I still have a bunch of seeds from them. Maybe also some Super Skunk and Northern Lights because I have them in stock ass well.


----------



## ÃÂ®ÂªZÂ¥ ÃÃÂ®

Marpassion i,m going to be in holland for the canibis cup hope we can make an (afspraak om met elkaar te praaten) yes marpassion i speek dutch good luck with those seeds.


----------



## MarPassion

Hey Crazy Air. Sorry I didn't get back to you. You come to Holland for the Cannabis Cup? I actually never been there. There's seems to be a lot of hype around it.

I thought it was somewhere at the end of the year. 

Wel leuk dat je Nederlands praat! Heb je Nederlands bloed?


----------



## J n B

those r beautiful im from the south mine been out since end of jan had to take in 1 or 2 nites but all is aok sofar xcept the damn birds r have been toppeing a few off or somthing or other small crites im not sure yet but im watching lol


----------



## J n B

happy b-day mar im rite behind you ill b32this yr


----------



## hydropossesive

anyone!!!!!!!!!!lol i need seeds good ones though and i swear if sum1 hooks me up i will send 2wice as much bak and ill throw in some california seeds    pleeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz    help


----------



## Cripman

nice pic but i have bigger one's


----------

